# wife



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

'my wife has just greeted me at the door when i came home from work she was wearing stockings, suspenders, full PVC get up, she steered me to the living room, handed me a beer and said "you sit down and relax and when i come back i will give you what i do best".................................. i cant wait, i bloody love shepherds pie!'


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

